# انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة بواسطة تطوير لواقط شمسية



## مهاجر (12 يوليو 2008)

انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة







توصل العلماء في معهد مساتشوس التقني الامريكي المرموق الى تصنيع لوح بسيط لكنه ذو قدرة عالية على تحويل اشعة الشمس الى طاقة كهربائية مما يجعل الحصول على الطاقة من مصادر متجددة اقل كلفة. وقال الباحثون في المعهد في بحث نشروه في مجلة العلوم الامريكية ان تطوير لواقط شمسية جديدة يوفر امكانية الحصول على طاقة اكبر من اشعة الشمس. 

وقام العلماء في المعهد بدهان لوح زجاجي عادي بدهان خاص يساعد في تركيز وامتصاص الاشعة التي تسقط على اللوح ونقلها الى اللوح الزجاجي. وانتقلت الاشعة عبر اللوح الزجاجي بسرعة فائقة تماثل سرعة انتقال الاشارات في الكوابل الضوئية الى اطراف اللوح التي تم تركيب خلايا ضوئية عليها لتحويل الاشعة الى طاقة كهربائية. وقال البروفيسور مارك بالدو من معهد مساتشوس والذي اشرف على البحث ان اللوح اللاقط لاشعة الشمس بسيط جدا فهو عبارة لوح زجاجي مطلي بدهان ويعتمد فكرة بسيطة ومعروفة اذ تسقط اشعة الشمس على الدهان الذي ينقل هذه الاشعة الى اطراف اللوح الزجاجي وكل ما تحتاجه هو وضع خلايا ضوئية على اطراف اللوح الزجاجي. 

واعلن الباحث جوناثان مابل احد الذين شاركوا في البحث انه يأمل ان يساعد ما توصلوا اليه الى تخفيض كلفة انتاج الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية لتصبح مماثلة لكلفة انتاجها من النفط او الفحم. 
واضاف ان احد اهم العوائق امام انتشار انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من اشعة الشمس كلفتها العالية جدا وهو ما يسعى المعهد الى تخفيضها. 

*تكلفة قليلة: *
يذكر ان انتاج الكهرباء من اشعة الشمس يتم باستخدام مرايا او عدسات تقوم بتركيز الاشعة ونقلها الى الخلايا الضوئية التي تحولها الى طاقة كهربائية. والاختراع الجديد يعتمد على استخدام الواح شفافة مسطحة خفيفة وبالتالي يمكن تركيبها على اسطح المنازل او حتى بدلا من الواح الزجاج المستخدم في نوافذ المنازل. وبعكس اللواقط الشمسية الحالية لا يحتاج هذا اللاقط الى التحرك بشكل مستمر تبعا لحركة الشمس في السماء لالتقاط اكبر قدر ممكن من الاشعة بينما يزيد انتاجها من الكهرباء عشرة اضعاف على الالواح المستخدمة حاليا. واعرب الباحثون عن املهم في طرح هذه الاختراع في الاسواق خلال السنوات الثلاث القادمة. 

*تطوير هذه التقنية: *

ويمكن تركيب اللواقط الجديدة على الالواح المستخدمة حاليا في انتاج الكهرباء لزيادة انتاجها من الكهرباء. ويقوم عدد من الباحثين في المعهد حاليا بتأسيس شركة تهدف الى تطوير وتسويق هذه التقنية الجديدة.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الموضوع منقول وأصل الموضوع موجود على هذا الرابط:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/world_news/newsid_7501000/7501058.stm


----------



## مايزنر (13 يوليو 2008)

شكراً أخي الفاضل على هذه الافادة...


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي

هذا ما نتمناه من الجميع ، متابعة اخبار هذا المجال في كل مكان فمن شأن ذلك ان يساعدنا على تصور

أفكار جديدة وقد يساعد البعض الاخر على تطوير شيء عملي ...

تحياتي


----------



## الياس عبد النور (26 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## المصابيح (27 يوليو 2008)

ماهي المواد الكيمائية التي تساعد على تحويل الطاقة الشمسية الى كهرباء


----------



## fedaash (26 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ارجوكم ان ترسل لي مخطط عن كيفية تركيب اللواقط الشمسية واكون لكم من الشاكرين
وشكراً


----------



## مهندس همكي (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخي م مهاجر لكن الموضوع فيه غموض

يعني مثل ما نعرف الخلايا الشمسية لها حد أعلى لإنتاج الكهرباء ولو ضاعفت الضوء عليها فوق الحد الأقصى لا تنتج طاقة أكثر من ما تنتجه عند إرسال ضوء أقل منه يشبع طاقتها الإنتاجية

مثلا خلية تنتج 1 واط لو أرسلت عليها 1000لوكس

فلو أرسلت عليها 500 لوكس تنتج تقريبا 0.5واط
أما لو أرسلت 2000 لوكس لا تنتج إلا 1 واط الطاقة العظمى لها


لو كان ما قلته خاطأ أرجو منكم تصحيح خطئي


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 

لاحدود للتكنولوجيا والعلم 

وان امكن اتضع لنا بعض التفاصيل اكثر اكون شاكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 يوليو 2009)

_شكرا على الموضوع مهندس مهاجر_
_بارك الله فيك_


----------

